# Weight gain diet not really working....Please help



## leeds88 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all...

I have come a bit stuck with my progression and could really do with some help to get it going again... I have been on this diet for about 4 months now and although i think im looking better and slightly bigger the weight hasnt really budged at all. Here is the diet i am currently using..

Meal 1 : 2 scoops peptide, 100g oats and a banana

Meal 2: 125g wholemeal pasta with 225g of beef/chicken

Meal 3: 40g whey and 50g oats

Meal 4: 125g wholemeal pasta and 225g of beef/chicken

Meal 5: 40g whey and 50g oats

TRAIN

Meal 6: 40g whey and 50g oats

Meal 7: Whatever is for dinner.always homecooked food with either pasta/rice/potato

Meal 8: 2 scoops peptide and 1 pint of milk

Upon waking i take multi vit/fish oil capsule and 4 creatine tablets (creatine repeated before training) I have also recently introduced BCAAS where i take 3 before and after training and 3 before bed..

I currently weigh 13 stone and have done for months maybe up a pound one week but down a pound the next. Im 21 and 6ft 1 in height..

ive been training for 18 months now and have put on 2 stone in what i believe lean muscle as i do not have much fat... Before i began i was skin and bone really was quite the lankster...

I train 5 days a week

Monday: Chest and Tris

Tuesday: Legs and Abs

Wednesday: Back and Bis

Thursday: Shoulders

Friday : Bis and Tris

Sorry about the really long post just thought id try and give as much info as possible ..

Thanks for reading and any advice and tips would be much appreciated as it seems like ive hit a wall :cursing:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

diet not to bad mate you could add some eggs in there some fruit througout day, and before bed try steak scrambled eggs and if you wanna bulk keep carbs high when i bulk i have min 5oog carbs day,the other thing mate you could be over training,less time in gym more time eating and recovering:thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Diet not too bad. Could be your training? Maybe drop arms to just once per week

However some things I would change to it:

Meal 1 : 2 scoops peptide, 100g oats and a banana, *5g glutamine*

Meal 2: 125g wholemeal pasta with 225g of beef/chicken,* green veg/salad, tbsp extra olive oil*

Meal 3: 40g whey and 50g oats

Meal 4: 125g wholemeal pasta and 225g of beef/chicken, *green veg/salad, tbsp extra olive oil*

Meal 5: 40g whey and 50g oats

TRAIN

Meal 6: *70g whey, 50g malto, 10g creatine mono, 10g glutamine PWO*

Meal 7: Whatever is for dinner.always homecooked food with either pasta/rice/potato

Meal 8: *2 scoops casein protein or a blended protein* and *50g natty peanut butter*

*
Minimum 4 litres of water per day (this does not include water from shakes)*

Basically to me your fats were down and your PWO shake was really out!


----------



## leeds88 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replys... ill look into making those suggested improvements...just a few questions...

whats malto?

also is it good to take both creatine e2 and creatine mono?

How essential is glutamine?

and also i am runing low on whey and was wondering whether to buy a weight gainer instead..unfortunately due to finances i wont be able to afford both a tub of whey and a tub of weightgainer...

Sorry for all the questions still learning everyday:thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

leeds88 said:


> Thanks for the quick replys... ill look into making those suggested improvements...just a few questions...
> 
> whats malto?
> 
> ...


Stick with one type of creatine: CEE or Mono

Malto is maltodextrin - a fast acting carb (simple sugar) needed post workout

Glutamine helps with recovery, a must with a lot of bodybuilders

Weight gainers are crap, protein and oats is fine

You 100% need whey and if possible a slow releasing protein such as casein for the evening shake


----------



## leeds88 (Nov 22, 2009)

great stuff...i have just had a quick look into glutamine and think it would def be helpful considering im constantly aching...Also i look forward to adding these things to my diet.. With the recommendations should i start to see an increase in pounds again?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you also slowed down in progressions with your routine... are strength gains still coming at the same rate?

If they have slowed down too it may be that you are overtraining.


----------



## leeds88 (Nov 22, 2009)

it is coming on but very slowly ive been benching pretty much the same for a month...is this normal? although i mix my routine up alot in terms of when to perform the excersise eg. one week ill start with flat bench the next i might start on incline bench etc..is this recommended? i was told to keep the body guessing...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

leeds88 said:


> great stuff...i have just had a quick look into glutamine and think it would def be helpful considering im constantly aching...Also i look forward to adding these things to my diet.. With the recommendations should i start to see an increase in pounds again?


You should but your training will make a big part of this.

Drop arms twice per week. No need for this.

Maybe post your routine on here for us to look at.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Have you also slowed down in progressions with your routine... are strength gains still coming at the same rate?
> 
> If they have slowed down too it may be that you are overtraining.


Bare in mind that no strength gains do not necassirly mean no weight gains!

Yes strength is a bi product of gaining muscle but do not go hand in hand.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Bare in mind that no strength gains do not necassirly mean no weight gains!
> 
> Yes strength is a bi product of gaining muscle but do not go hand in hand.


Oh I agree... but he's already said he's not gaining weight, so if he's not gaining strength either then something is obviously wrong.

Overtraining both slows down strength gains and mass gains as it blunts the anabolic hormones, increases the catabolic ones and doesn't allow the CNS to adapt with decent strength adaptations.

If he's still getting stronger at a good rate then possibly all he needs is a few extra kcals and to tweak his routine to more of a mass building one - if he's not gaining strength either though then a week or two off and a totally new reduced volume routine may be what's needed.

In respect of extra kcals, I'd also go with the olive oil suggestion. Some hemp oil is also a good one to use.


----------



## leeds88 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok here we go...

Monday

4 X 8 flat barbell bench press

4x8 pec dec machine

4x8 incline dumbell press

4x8 flat bench flyes

4x8 decline press

4x8 weighted dips

4x8 rope pull down

4x8 reverse tri pull down

Tuesday

4x8 squats

4x8 leg extension

4x8 hamstring extension

4x8 leg press

4x8 standing calf raise

4x8 seated calf raise

Wednesday

4x8 lat pul down

4x8 different grip lat pul down

4x8 deadlifts

4x8 leverage row

4x8 single arm row

4x8 standing hammer

4x8 preacher curl

4x8 reverse grip curl

Thursday

4X8 smith machine press

4X8 front raise

4x8 dumbell press

4x8 reverse flyes

4x8 chain machine press

4x8 smith shrugs

4x8 dumbell shrugs

4x8 standing row

Friday

4x8 close bench press

4x8 standing dumbell curl

4x8 skullcrushers

4x8 seated hammer curl

4x8 tri v bar push down

4x8 cable curl

4x8 dips

Thats about it ..usually train for 1hr 10 with a partner ...usually mix up dif excerises and dropsets to mix it up..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Over training by miles.

1 compound and 1 isolation exercise per body part.

Train 3 days per week push pull legs.

Has worked just fine for me over the years along with every one i have ever trained with.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Big time over training!

Try this:

*Mon: Back, Calves:*

Deadlifts - 3 sets

Chins - 3 sets

T bar row - 3 sets

Bent over bb row - 3 sets

Standing calf raises - 3 sets

Seated calf raises - 2 sets

*Wed: Legs:*

Squats - 3 sets

Leg press - 3 sets

Leg extensions - 3 sets

Lying leg curls - 4 sets

*Fri: Chest, Biceps:*

Flat bb bench - 3 sets

Incline db press - 3 sets

MAchine flies - 3 sets

Cable crossovers - 3 sets

Standing bb curls - 3 sets

DB curls - 3 sets

Concentration curls - 2 sets

*Sat: Shoulders, Triceps:*

Smith machine press - 3 sets

DB side laterals - 3 sets

Machine reverse flies - 3 sets

DB shrugs - 3 sets

Cable pushdowns - 3 sets

French press - 3 sets

Dips - 2 sets

All exercises go to failure and aim for between 10 to 15 reps


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

You could try adding some calories to diet by maybe taking out a few carbs and adding in some fats. Whole eggs, full fat milk, olive oil or nut oil in shakes, substitute some salmon instead of chicken, 100g of peanut is easy to get down and full of extra cals. It's not rocket science, but then again NASA rocket scientists probably say it's not bodybuilding when faced with seemingly simple tasks.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

leeds88 said:


> Ok here we go...
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


Whooaa... that's a lot of volume. To do that routine without overtraining I'd have to keep intensity so low that I probably wouldn't stimulate anything to grow at all.

I'd definitely consider a different routine mate, lower volume, higher intensity.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Whooaa... that's a lot of volume. To do that routine without overtraining I'd have to keep intensity so low that I probably wouldn't stimulate anything to grow at all.
> 
> I'd definitely consider a different routine mate, lower volume, higher intensity.


X2 ^^^^^

As the great Mike Mentzer said



> You can train hard, or you can train long, but you can't do both


If you are getting through that kind of volume you aint training hard that's for sure. It's also psychological, if you've got 18 sets to go to finish your workout you aint gonna push to the limits on your early sets. I'd go with what lois said, he is a big fooker who knows his stuff, I'm just a small fooker who knows somewhat less than he does, but I'm getting there.


----------



## leeds88 (Nov 22, 2009)

looks like i have been overtraining by quite a bit...thanks for all the advice...would you stick to the routine religiously or mix one of the excersises up everynow and then...?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

leeds88 said:


> looks like i have been overtraining by quite a bit...thanks for all the advice...would you stick to the routine religiously or mix one of the excersises up everynow and then...?


Mix it up every week


----------

